# Thee,,, I HATE CYCLEMAN/DIDIER Herf......



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Last night I got a message from the "guy"..... says he's in town.... wanta smoke...... I'm like.... bla bla bla.... 
*
GET YOUR ASS OVER HERE!!!!!!!!! *

Didier and his wonderful wife Silvie (SP?)..... dropped buy about 9pm..... and we SMOKED!!!!!!! A couple Cohiba's....... and some Graycliff Double Expresso's.... and had some good booze! (like there's BAD booze?)



He is having issues getting a hunting gun, so I had picked up an AK for him......



Look how cool he is!!!!

Cigar in mouth........

Pretty flower pot water spout near the gas chamber.... :lol:



NICE WATCHES!!!!!!!!!!





I so freaking hate this guy.......



:smoke:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

AWESOME !!!

Look like good time, REALLY, REALLY, wish I could herf with youse guys

Great pics, and GREAT BOTLs.

Hope to see BOTH of you in Nov.







Dider, I have A Very Nice Marlin 30-30 if you still have problems getting one, I'm sure we could work something out.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

nice!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

<waving> Hi, Didier! and Sylvie!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for posting the pictures Michael! I think that's the first good pics of Didier I've seen :hmm: Pretty wife he's got too!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Man...that makes me miss the smoking porch 

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

looks like fun... what isnt fun when you live in FL?


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Hate you too CM, and now, with my AK-47, be carefull, I know your address.... :twisted:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

didier said:


> Hate you too CM, and now, with my AK-47, be carefull, I know your address.... :twisted:


you already blew him up... now a drive by? :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet!

Looks like a great time, thanks for sharing it with us CM!


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

I really enjoyed this herf. Of course Mike was as crazy as usual, but this is like we like (hate) him. 

See you soon brother !!!

:bitchslap:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Sorry for chiming in late. That is so cool that Didier came to visit.

Cool pics.

I'm going to make a post in the advertisements and specials forum:

Special at CM's house: Buy a Graycliff Espresso and a Cohiba, get a free AK-47. Nice!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

KevinG said:


> Sorry for chiming in late. That is so cool that Didier came to visit.
> 
> Cool pics.
> 
> ...


...what if I buy a Gurkha Titan? Do I get a Desert Eagle .50 cal??? :smile:


----------

